
Fifteen smart ways to be more productive with Duckduckgo – The Four-Week MBA - gcuofano
https://fourweekmba.com/more-productive-duckduckgo/#.WfyYWfijDM8.hackernews
======
metalliqaz
One not mentioned that I see quite a bit: automatic StackOverflow answers.

I like DuckDuckGo very much. I use it mostly for the privacy aspects and the
!bang features, but some of the features in this article are also good
reasons. Unfortunately Google seems to implement every good feature that the
DDG guys come up with.

Also I find that DDG's database just isn't as good as Google's. When I'm
searching for a solution to an obscure coding issue, I almost always add a
"!g" if I want to find anything. I recall that DDB uses Yahoo's search behind
the scenes. I wonder how that will change after Yahoo's demise.

As Google moves from a search company to an AI company, I hope that DDG can
continue to grow and eventually be the high bar for web search.

